# MAC for transforaminal epidural inj



## hannabanana (Nov 24, 2010)

My docs have started providing MAC for the pain management doc (in another group) to perform transforaminal epidural spinal injections under flouroscopy!  The best code I can come up with is 01936 and wanted another opinion if this is what I should be using...  Any other suggestions?  (and no, my docs do not perform these type of pain management injections, they only do post-op pain management)


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 24, 2010)

01936 I use for Radiofrequencys , SCS trials, Lysis of epidural adhesions, percutaneous discectomy,  and vertebroplasty.

01992 I use for transforminal, intralaminar, facet, and Si joint injections

Both codes have the same value of 5. If you check the NCCI edits the column two code for 64483 for example is 01992 not 01936; whereas, for 63650 they list 01936. Since the anesthesia crosscoder does not address the pain management codes in terms which anesthesia code to use, at least the book I have. I have use the NCCI as a guide.


----------

